# Lumpwood charcoal



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

S it available there for big green egg or should I bring own stock


----------



## niceday (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, you can get Namibian lumpwood charcoal from Carrefour.

And I have now learnt what a big green egg is!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

niceday said:


> Yes, you can get Namibian lumpwood charcoal from Carrefour.
> 
> And I have now learnt what a big green egg is!


Thanks for info!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> Thanks for info!


If you have a container I would put quite a bit of your favorite in if you have room. At least some hickory or mesquite for flavoring.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Uh, what is a big green egg??


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

s&s said:


> Uh, what is a big green egg??


Fancy BBQ

Big Green Egg - The Ultimate Cooking Experience


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Best charcoal is from Union co op on Al Wasl.


----------

